
Data Analysis with Vector Functional Programming [video] - srpeck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGIPmC6wi7E&feature=youtu.be
======
brudgers
The code in the demo uses Q, a proprietary language from Kx Systems.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_%28programming_language_from...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_%28programming_language_from_Kx_Systems%29)

